# which colour tights?!?!



## Humayra (Aug 16, 2009)

hey hope some fashion savvy girlies can help me out here?!! ive got a cream wool shift dress, fairly short, and has silver sequineed round neckline. cam doesnt work right now so cant post a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so you will just have to try and imagine it lol its fairly elegant looking i think..i feel too naked wearing it withoit tights as its so short, so was thinking tights? but what colour tights would go? black may seem a bit random? i dont know, any help would be great! thanks x


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't say I'm super fashion savvy, but I think black or grey would work. HTH


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark grey for sure.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark grey or brown would be my picks!


----------



## cambria_va (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with dark grey.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 16, 2009)

dark grey but if you're looking to jazz it up a bit, I would say a very deep dark purple


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 16, 2009)

Navy blue might work too.


----------



## funkychik02 (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the idea of the purple tights.


----------



## 3jane (Aug 17, 2009)

black or grey, solid not sheer (since your dress is wool).  a random color could also be cute


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 17, 2009)

Black or dark grey would be fine...but I can see other colours working too! If it's cream then it's neutral, so it means you can wear pretty much any colour of tights. Love the navy and deep purple suggestion...Also, burgundy and deep teal would look lovely!


----------



## Isis (Aug 29, 2009)

I too would opt for a teal, purple, even a patterned tight.

Stockings by Stockingirl, Online shop for Nylon Stockings, Hosiery, Pantyhose, Thigh highs and Pantyhose  This site will give you loads of ideas to choose from.


----------



## joanbrent (Aug 30, 2009)

All I know is black always makes people appear thinner.


----------



## sarahcat (Sep 4, 2009)

What works probably depends on what colour shoes or boots you will be wearing. My preference with black shoes/boots would be to go for very dark grey/almost black tights. If the shoes are in a pale neutral colour then purple or similar may work well- if daring, perhaps even a peach colour!


----------

